# Echo v2 and Echo Dot on sale



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

$20 off each. I can't find where I saw it, but I think I read the Echo v2 is on sale through 11/28 and the Dot through 12/31. Definitely won't guarantee that, however.

There are sales on most Amazon devices too; but these are the ones I was watching for.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I was thinking the sale was only through today - or maybe through Monday/Tuesday at the latest.  But there is more competition now between the Google mini (whatever it is called) and the Dot so anything is possible in the competition to get consumers into the Amazon platform.  The Dot is a pretty awesome gift for $30.  We have 1 Dot and the original Echo.  The Dot is ok for questions or info but I don't like it for music compared to the big Echo.  I wasn't taking a chance on the end date, and ordered a new Echo yesterday (for a different room) but it is for DH's upcoming birthday so it will be a few more weeks before I can test it out to compare it with the original.  I was happy to see better reviews than right after the release.    I'm sure we are underutilizing ours so I need to learn more things to do with our Echo.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I couldn't resist at the sale price, and ordered 2 Dots.

I'm not entirely sure I like the new volume control. I think I prefer twisting the ring at the top; the ring is easier to do on the nightstand when the beside lamp is off.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I'm not entirely sure I like the new volume control. I think I prefer twisting the ring at the top; the ring is easier to do on the nightstand when the beside lamp is off.


How do you control the volume on the new Echo? I too find it easy to twist the ring on the Echo next to my bed in the dark.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> How do you control the volume on the new Echo? I too find it easy to twist the ring on the Echo next to my bed in the dark.


Looks like the new Echo has buttons on top like the new Dot. But from what I can see on the website, the Echo Plus still has the twist to adjust.


----------

